# mathews Z7



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

I shot two stock "shop arrows" from one a few days ago... DAMN... FAST FAST bow.. My buddy and I lookd at each other and said, "Did you see it?"


----------



## dason74 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Mz7*

I have shot this bow, let me tell for a waffle iron it is one great shooter. You cant go wrong with it.


----------



## railmitt (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of mathews and I haven't shot one yet but damn I like the looks of that bow.


----------



## Mcdowelr (Nov 29, 2009)

Mathews has produced a winner! I have mine on order.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

It is a great bow, it looks better in person than on the website and has a much imporved grip. I ended up ordering a Hoyt Maxxis which is another great bow. I do not think you can go wrong with either of these bows.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Z 7*

I shot it and loved it, I would buy one if I am not in love with shooting fingers. I dont like the way it looks but if I were to go to a release, that would probably be the Mathews I would buy.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Z7*

The new grip is awesome, i love it... its dead in your hand when you shoot... it looks good as welll


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

*"Again" I Find myself thinking they cant top this one*

After 30 years of Martin bows I started with the Switchback XT in 06, Since then I have owned the Drenalin, DXT, Reezen 7.0 , Reezen 6.5 Ordered the monster but then the Z7 showed up , cancelled the monster and ordered the Z7. The Z7 is a very, read my lips ,VERY IMPRESSIVE BOW. If mathews tops this one in a hunting bow I don't have a clue in what area they could improve this absolute sweetheart of a bow. Rock solid on the shot, Lightweight. a pleasure to draw (at 5 more lbs. draw than my Reezen 6.5) and unbelievably quiet. Everyone likes to crow about the stuff they like but pick one up and shoot it at your local Mathews pro shop . If you are not impressed ,,,,,,,,,well whatever. the only problem I have with the Z7 is its not here yet.COME ON SHIP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## james g (Aug 26, 2009)

1 have shot it and man is it smooth ordered one today black on black 70# cant weight till it gets here


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

See one shoot yesterday at my local shop with a 27dl @ 70 lbs with a 352 gr. arrow shoting 301. Smoking for a 27''


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

I shot one the other day with 475 grain arrows at 29" and 70# and it did 285fps. Buttery smooth and quiet. I just can't seem to get over that rubbery thud in my hand when I shoot Mathews bows. The Reezen had it too. Can't explain it.


----------



## bearkiller1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Last thing in the world I need is a new bow. Shot 3 arrows with the Z7 and ordered one.


----------



## 5shot (Jan 27, 2008)

I want one


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

Picked up mine thursday and im going to go shoot it today. I cant wait.


----------



## Mike Selby (Aug 5, 2009)

i shot it last night and was very surprised on how smooth and fast it was.... im ordering one next week


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

the only advice I've got for you guys ordering one, is either hurry and order it or if You're not in a hurry for it wait awhile. I've been waiting 7 weeks for my all black, thats right, I ordered it November 6


----------



## 767ca (Feb 21, 2005)

Been shooting a Switchback for several years now. When by the shop and shot the Z7. Quiet, smooooth and they finally took my advice and thinned up the grip some. Mine is ordered. BTW, the riser doesn't look anything in person like it does in pictures.


----------



## holepuncher1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow Wow Wow I have shot Hoyt for some 25 years .... 3 arrows out of the Z7 and I have one in the case in my truck IT IS NICE!


----------



## raypla (Sep 9, 2006)

*Z7*

My dad has one two kills both pass threws, one at 53 yards broke the leg on the way out on a 134 lb doe, he loves it smooth quiet, and fast.
You cant go wrong.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I shot one the other day. It was quite nice. It was only a 50 pound draw though.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have one.... Of the bows I have had in the past few years, the Z7 is the cream of the crop!


----------



## hotshaft (Dec 27, 2009)

*Z7*

The Z7 shoots alot like my DXT but I have to give the Z7 the edge when it comes to smoother draw and it may be a little quieter than the DXT. Z7 is by far the best hunting bow ever made in my opinion. Ive owned mine for about three weeks and cant put it down.


----------



## pheasant317 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Final choice from Maxxis, Destroyer 350, and Z7*

I shot the Bowtech Destroyer, Hoyt Maxxis, and the Mathews Z7. I only shoot a bow that feels good in my hand, has least amount of vibration, and speed is of little concern, because if you can't control it, why shoot it! Here is what I personally noted. 
The Destroyer from Bowtech is the fastest( up to 350 fps) and you can feel the power building as you draw it. It has a good feel but as I released the arrow I could feel vibration in the grip. It wasn't much but enough to feel it after you shoot all the bows I listed. I also listen for the sound it makes upon release and it was about normal for a super fast bow. 
The Maxxis from Hoyt overall was a good shooting bow with little vibration at release and is plenty fast enough for me but I lean more to one cam bows for simplicity and timing. If I had not shot the Z7 I might have bought this bow anyway.
The Z7 from Mathews, I shot this bow with no stabilizer and felt zero(absolutely no) vibration! Finally the sound on release is as close to nothing you can get! I did not get out of store without ordering one!!!


----------



## hotshaft (Dec 27, 2009)

pheasant317 said:


> I shot the Bowtech Destroyer, Hoyt Maxxis, and the Mathews Z7. I only shoot a bow that feels good in my hand, has least amount of vibration, and speed is of little concern, because if you can't control it, why shoot it! Here is what I personally noted.
> The Destroyer from Bowtech is the fastest( up to 350 fps) and you can feel the power building as you draw it. It has a good feel but as I released the arrow I could feel vibration in the grip. It wasn't much but enough to feel it after you shoot all the bows I listed. I also listen for the sound it makes upon release and it was about normal for a super fast bow.
> The Maxxis from Hoyt overall was a good shooting bow with little vibration at release and is plenty fast enough for me but I lean more to one cam bows for simplicity and timing. If I had not shot the Z7 I might have bought this bow anyway.
> The Z7 from Mathews, I shot this bow with no stabilizer and felt zero(absolutely no) vibration! Finally the sound on release is as close to nothing you can get! I did not get out of store without ordering one!!!



Congrats on the new bow. Great choice the more u shoot it the more u will love it


----------



## rinoshooter (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought mine about 3 weeks ago and cant put it down. I went to the bow shop to try the the Reezen and Monster but shot the Z7 first and stopped there. The draw is so smooth and the only noise seems to be from the arrow hitting the target.


----------



## Stonegoat (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmmm...I'll have to try one. Still haven't found anything as smooth and quiet as my APA Viper, but Matthews may have done it....


----------



## cowboyed (Jan 4, 2009)

*Z7*

I knew I shouldn't have gone to the bow shop today ! Went and shot the Z7 and the Hoyt Maxxis. The Maxxis is the best Hoyt bow I have ever shot. However the Z7 was AWESOME. I have a Drenalin and a 6.5 Reezen and like the guy said, the last thing I need is another bow. Well I have another bow, ordered the Z7 and can't wait for it to get here. Good Luck you will love the Z7.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

It had me at the first shot!


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Sweeeeeet*

Nice looking bow my friend I have had mine for bout 3 weeks. I shot this bow indoors one night for the heck of it just to get to shoot it more I shot a 300 with 40 some x's I think that says alot for a short fast huntin Bow what a pleasure to shoot. I will have to say the new Hoyts are bad to the bone also.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

I swore I would never own a Mathews due to their grip. However,
I was at the shop today getting my Athens setup,and the tech handed me the Z7. Although I didn't get a chance to shoot it,the new grip is awesome,and was very well balanced.


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

I said the same thing about never owning a Mathews. I shot the z7 today and was amazed. I wanna shoot it at 30" draw though before I make the purchase. I think the dealer seen the twinkle in my eye after the first shot!


----------



## riverrat bbq (Sep 21, 2009)

How do you think it compares with the DXT. 
The speed is very close as well as the ata, but I think I like the shorter riser.
Although the z7 did shoot incredibly well. 3 miss matched arrows all touching. sweet!!!


----------



## tacogrande (Dec 20, 2009)

I tried all the new bows, pse hoyt bowtech and other mathews and it felt the nicest. It was also set up with the fanciest rest and more silencing stuff on it. string silencers cable silencers, drop away rest stabilizer. Ya all that stuff to make it feel good. Im' sure it is still a nice bow though. Nothing wrong with it. Draws nice and seemed to shoot good at 5 yards. that is all I could try.


----------



## wvbowhunter36 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am trying to decide between the dr2 and the z7?I have 26in draw shoot around 53lbs i know the z7 is gonna be faster but im concerned with the short ata length?Is the z7 forgiving at that short ata?


----------



## Ricky P (Jan 8, 2010)

*z7*

Bought her 3weeks ago like it alot. I'm a 28 draw but using 27 1/2'' cam. The bow is 30'', I think the shorter your draw, you say 26", the better it will favor you. Shoot 3-D 2day with it, fast, accurate,and smooth! Lotta Fun out there. Good luck!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I had gone on a hunt to Kentuckey with a fella that ownes an archery shop a few years ago. So when the Z7 came out I called him up and asked if he had any I could shoot. he said he had a couple of short draw 27" at 70 lbs
HOW DO thats my draw lenth.. went after work shot a few arrows said how much got it for 799.00 
what a sweet shooting bow. and it is much better looking in person. in fact it grows on you.
its basicly all you want in a bow. fast smooth quiet, just all around great hunting bow.


----------



## bowhunter711 (Aug 9, 2010)

does anyone know how many fps the z7 will put out at 26in 50#


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

I love it however I would like to know about some of these speeds some of you are getting I am shooting mine 27" DL @ 71lb 363 grain arrow 271fps now it penetrates well but for the above who posted the were shooting same draw length with a 352 grain arrow 301fps please tell me what your doing that I am not


----------



## jgreg (Aug 3, 2006)

hmmmm!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskulls (Mar 14, 2010)

just switched from my old XI to the Z7. I feel kinda dangerous.


----------



## IRBT (Aug 20, 2010)

*New Z7*

I just purchased a new Z7 and love it, very quiet. I was shooting a 06bowtech allegiance (its now for sale).


----------

